# Damping factor: To be or not to be that is the question



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2015)

Hablando de las tensiones que generan los parlantes, estuve leyendo un paper sobre lo MALO de tener un amplificador con factor de amortiguamiento muy alto.
Cosa con la que subjetivamente estoy en desacuerdo. 

Confucio dijo:* " No se de que están hablando, pero ! Me opongo ¡ "*


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 20, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hablando de las tensiones que generan los parlantes, estuve leyendo un paper sobre lo MALO de tener un amplificador con factor de amortiguamiento muy alto.



¿Podrías compartirlo con el foro?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2015)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Podrías compartirlo con el foro?



*! Encantado ¡*


 Si es que lo encuentro


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2015)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Podrías compartirlo con el foro?












​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2015)

Lo que dice Toole es conocido: el damping factor no dampinea nada, y es un nombre bastante poco feliz... pero todo el mundo lo conoce con ese nombre, así que no hay mucho por hacer.
Lo importante del damping factor es que mientras mas alto sea, mas se parece el amplificador a una fuente de tensión ideal y mas se asemeja el comportamiento del parlante a la forma en la que fué diseñado.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 20, 2015)

Resulta interesante encontrar que se haya abordado el controvertido tema del DF con mediciones de toneburst. No recuerdo haberlo visto anteriormente así.

Es una lástima que el autor no haya expuesto mediciones de respuesta en frecuencia con DF próximos a 0,5 (donde con variaciones típicas de impedancia en el parlante de 4 a 1 aprox. surge un efecto interesante para analizar).

En la figura 5, hubiese sido interesante conocer cómo varía la impedancia del parlante utilizado con la frecuencia.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2015)

Espero sepan apreciar el esfuerzo aplicado a encontrar algo dentro de mi PC 


Como había comentado aquí:



Fogonazo dijo:


> Hablando de las tensiones que generan los parlantes, estuve leyendo un paper sobre lo MALO de tener un amplificador con factor de amortiguamiento muy alto.
> Cosa con la que subjetivamente estoy en desacuerdo.
> 
> Confucio dijo:* " No se de que están hablando, pero ! Me opongo ¡ "*



No me convenció.
Tal vez sea porque soy un poco "Renegado" y a pesar de que siendo mas joven realicé la misma prueba de cortocircuitar los terminales del parlante, muchas décadas antes de leer este artículo.
Lamentablemente ya no tengo acceso al instrumental necesario para comprobar o no esto.

El punto que me inquieta es que el amplificador (supongamos se asemeje a una fuente de tensión ideal) *no se desconecta* del parlante luego de un "Toneburst" y se re-conecta impidiendo que el motor del parlante restablezca la posición de reposo.
Sino que maneja al parlante llevándolo el mismo a la posición de reposo.

Estando presente El Dr. Z y Diego seguramente esto se va a convertir en una larga discusión, así que me traje el tema a este otro lado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Estando presente El Dr. Z y Diego seguramente esto se va a convertir en una larga discusión, así que me traje el tema a este otro lado.


  
Cuando hemos discultido??? 

Naaa....todo bien!!!
Yo ya dije lo que conozco del tema. No niego que puede ser interesante realizar experiencias con DF muy bajos o muy altos, pero ya se sabe que los parlantes están diseñados para ser excitados por fuentes de tensión y no de corriente, así que cuanto mas alto el DF mas mejor, por que de lo contrario los parámetros T/S se van al demonio...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 20, 2015)

Noooo!!!, si con el Dr. no discutimos!!! 

No hay ningún problema Fogo, está todo bien!!! 

PD: con el Dr. nos chuceamos un poco, nada más. Siempre nos dejamos boqueando, pero vivos para otra pelea!!!.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cuando hemos discultido???



Nunca jamás *! Señor ¡*



> Naaa....todo bien!!!
> Yo ya dije lo que conozco del tema. No niego que puede ser interesante realizar experiencias con DF muy bajos o muy altos, pero ya se sabe que los parlantes están diseñados para ser excitados por fuentes de tensión y no de corriente, así que cuanto mas alto el DF mas mejor, por que de lo contrario los parámetros T/S se van al demonio...



Creo que ambos comprendieron perfectamente el sentido de mi comentario, pero tal vez algún paracaidista que caiga por aquí piense que estoy recriminando cuando en realidad es todo lo contrario, estoy tratando de preservar la *"Calidad"* de la futura e inminente discusión.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2015)

Aca la *calidad *es lo que sobra!!!!
Y no recuerdo haberme ido al pasto en discusiones serias...  .. en otras puede ser..


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2015)

Mas de lo mismo:

http://www.audioholics.com/audio-amplifier/damping-factor-effects-on-system-response

http://www.butleraudio.com/damping1.php
http://www.butleraudio.com/damping2.php

Parece que se copiaron del anterior 

http://www.classic-audio.com/marantz/mdampingfactor.html

Algo sobre el que escribió el paper:

*FLOYD E. TOOLE*, Vice President,  Acoustical Enqineerinq, Harman International Industries, Inc.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2015)

Toole dice algo muy importante que pasa desapercibido para el que no caza sistemas lineales.
El dice, y con razon, que el DF no es una caracteristica propia de los amplificadores sino que es el resultado de la realimentacion negativa.
Esto es clave, por que aparte de ser 100% real tambien permite conocer otras cosas que no estan en el articulo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2015)

Bueno, siguiendo con el comentario anterior, el asunto es que la NFB determina el valor de la impedancia de salida del ampli.
Pero la ganancia del ampli es funcion de la ganancia de lazo abierto, y esta tiene un pico en LF y luego cae estrepitosamente. Por eso en HF hay menos control de la ganancia de lazo cerrado y aumenta la THD del ampli (hay menos NFB para corregirla) y tambien aumenta la impedancia de salida por el mismo motivo, lo que hace caer el DF, y por eso el DF no es constante y es mucho mas bajo en HF que a 1 kHz.
Tiene razon Toole en todo lo que dice, pero estas variaciones deberia mencionarlas por que son teoria basica


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 21, 2015)

O sea (Maradona dixit) hay un monton de cosas mas importantes detras del DF que un misero numero utilizado en marketing.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

Por lo que se desprende del paper de Toole (y de algún otro que hay por la web, pero de otros autores), el DF definido por el conjunto "amplificador - cables - filtros - parlante" poco incide en la respuesta transitoria del propio transductor (aún con muy bajas impedancias de salida del amplificador). En donde se puede ver algún efecto de "ecualización de respuesta en frecuencia", dependiendo de las características del transductor en conjunto con las del amplificador y demases, es en casos muy particulares de impedancias de salida altas de amplificadores SET (efecto / defecto que puede llegar a dar pie para que distingan su típico sonido del de estado sólido en push pull, para cuando se comparan esos dos amplificadores empleando el mismo transductor, aparte de la diferenciación de tímbrica dada por la configuración de la salida).

Si se me permite, el tema del DF no lo define un único elemento aislado como lo es el amplificador (en el que mal suele emplearse ese número como herramienta de diferenciación de calidad de la competencia).

El tema podría admitir una división clara en su estudio: el efecto temporal (si se pudiese diferenciar, cosa que por lo visto no es muy notoria) y el efecto frecuencial (que podría llegar a notarse con DF bastante por debajo de 1 y determinados transductores cuya variación de impedancia en la banda de empleo sea muy evidente).

Otro punto aparte podría ser la mayor eficiencia energética atribuida a aquellos sistemas con altos DF, en contraposición de aquellos con muy bajos DF.

Esto que expongo a continuación es una conjetura puramente personal (hay quienes puedan disentir): Sostengo que en la obtención de DF importantes (buscando adrede las relaciones adecuadas entre Zout ampli + Zinterconexión + Ztransductor), la diferencia entre los pasajes más estridentes libres de recorte y los mínimamente perceptibles (piso de ruido del sistema), aumenta. Es decir, por ejemplo, entre dos sistemas que desarrollen 100 W sobre transductores de distinta impedancia nominal, el sistema que lo haga sobre el de mayor impedancia tendría el mayor rango de utilización para aprovechar como sonido útil. Esa es la ventaja que le veo al empleo de amplificadores con muy baja Zout, es decir, en orden de magnitud menor a la de la propia interconexión incluyendo posibles filtros: de esta forma, la variabilidad que pueda existir en la característica de Zout de los amplificadores con la frecuencia u otro parámetro, prácticamente no incide en la definición del DF final del sistema. Es así que se enmascararía un poco el defecto de decrecimiento del DF global con la frecuencia.

Es decir, habría un fenómeno "parecido" (para asociarlo fácilmente, aunque no sería exactamente lo mismo) al de la compresión de amplitud, en aquellos sistemas con muy bajo DF global, aparte del posible fenómeno de "ecualización de respuesta en frecuencia".

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 21, 2015)

El asunto es que la impedancia de una carga real (parlante) tambien varia con la frecuencia, y normalmente aumenta junto con ella. De esa manera, el DF sigue siendo un parametro "mentiroso", por que el comportamiento del amplificador esta un poco degenerado por la reduccion de realimentacion, y si calculamos nuevamente el DF, este podria ser incluso mayor que el calculado a BF.
Pasa que el DF se calcula y especifica para una fcia determinada o para un rango de frecuencias, pero siempre se calcula "inteligentemente" para que venda al amplificador.... por que es para lo unico que puede calcularse.
Digo... intentar publicitar las ventajas de una funcion de transferencia de tercer o cuarto orden (amplificador) mediante un numero que resulta de dividir un parametro de salida y un valor "medio inventado" es, al menos, descabellado... y dudo que pueda sacarse alguna conclusion valida de eso.
Aun asi es importante destacar la fig. 3 y sus conclusiones: con un DF >= 20 ya tenes el mejor control de la carga que se puede lograr. El resto es puro chamullo...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

Tal cual, Eduardo.

Pucha!!!. Formateé accidentalmente hace unos días un disco externo de 1 TB y perdí una planillita (entre otras muchas cosas) que había hecho un tiempo atrás para poner un poco de relieve eso que mencioné lo del efecto de "compresión de amplitud" (aunque no sería el término exacto para describirlo) que podría producirse en algún caso muy particular. Y todo se produce como has mencionado, es decir, atado a cada frecuencia (implica que no se podría generalizar en los efectos, más si cada elemento reacciona de muy diferentes maneras frente a ella: la Zout del ampli, su realimentación, la Ztransductor, la Zinterconexión (en la que podemos incluir posibles filtros), etc.).

Voy a ver si la mastico un poco, como para volverla a hacer y subirla al foro. No sé si la he subido en alguna ocasión .

Acabo de hacer una planillita extremadamente simplificada, donde partiendo de muy groseras simplificaciones y consideraciones previas, se podría visualizar a qué horizonte apuntarían los primeros resultados. Luego, se analizará si esos resultados son significativos en un caso real ó pueden descartarse.



Supongamos que disponemos de 5 sistemas, a los que técnicamente le podamos "sacar" una foto instantánea (en una única frecuencia específica, que fijemos de antemano, como por ejemplo 1 KHz) a cada uno de sus parámetros de interés. Cada uno de estos 5 sistemas podrían desarrollar la misma potencia teórica sobre sus cargas, de no ser por la existencia de una impedancia real, no nula y en serie a la fuente de señal ideal (en la que incluyamos las de las interconexiones y demás). Supongamos, además, que esa impedancia serie se mantiene igual y constante en cada uno de los 5 sistemas (por lo menos, durante la "toma" de la instantánea). Si los 5 sistemas tienen la misma PSRR en sus etapas de amplificación y las ondulaciones del voltaje de alimentación (ripple) son proporcionales al nivel de Vcc que alimenta a cada una de ellas, en la salida de cada una de estas etapas tendremos distintos niveles de ruido debido exclusivamente al ripple en la alimentación (sin siquiera abordar por el momento el tema de ruido eléctrico aportado por el propio componente, como por ejemplo el ruido térmico, entre otros). Supongamos, además, que los elementos de salida de cada una de las etapas de amplificación no tienen restricciones de Slew rate en la frecuencia de interés (dados sus crecientes niveles de voltaje de trabajo).

Entonces, todos los sistemas podrían desarrollar unos 4 W teóricos, sobre impedancias que van desde los 4, 8, 16, 32 y 64 ohmios en el ejemplo.

Los niveles de ruido debido al ripple de alimentación oscilan entre los 113 uV hasta los 453 uV (valores que pueden ser posibles de encontrar en casos reales). Se ha considerado un PSRR de unos 100 dB, para todos los casos.

Surgen así unos rangos posibles de empleo de sus salidas de entre 89,031 dB hasta 90,834 dB. La diferencia entre un DF de 4 a un DF de 64 es de 1,804 dB de mejora. Mientras que la diferencia entre un DF de 1 a un DF de 16 puede trepar a los 5,494 dB. Si bien pueden parecer valores despreciables, es interesante notar que si uno logra mejorar marginalmente el DF de sistemas con bajo DF inicial, esa mejora aumenta mucho. La tendencia máxima son unos 6,02 dB (independiente del piso de ruido debido al ripple de alimentación, al menos). Si uno pretende mejorar marginalmente el DF de sistemas con alto DF inicial, esa mejora es casi inexistente y no valdría la pena el esfuerzo.

Saludos

PD: en este link que les paso se analizó algo sobre la ecualización que provocaría un particular valor de DF con algún particular parlante: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/voltage-drive-current-drive-parlantes-full-range-93665/#post774235


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2015)

Three-Stage Large Capacitive Load Amplifier with Damping-Factor-Control Frequency compensation


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 23, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Three-Stage Large Capacitive Load Amplifier with Damping-Factor-Control Frequency compensation



¿Se te cortó el hilo del barrilete?  ¿Cómo lo bajamos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2015)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Se te cortó el hilo del barrilete?  ¿Cómo lo bajamos?



   ​Es un archivo PDF, cuando le das click aparecen las opciones Abrir o guardar. o por lo menos debería ser así. 


Opera lo abre 
IE lo abre 
Chrome lo abre 
El del Zorro no se , no lo tengo instalado


*Edit:*

Este mencionado y otro artículo (Critical_Damping Pearl) los subí a la *FogoBiblioteca*


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 24, 2015)

No me entendiste la ironía!!!

El artículo está bueno, pero, ¿no es de mucho vuelo para lo que se está discutiendo?.

Simplemente apuntaba a poder tratar algo más terrenal y comestible para la gran mayoría.

¿Quién y cómo puede llegar a articular este concepto en un simple proyecto DIY?.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2015)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> No me entendiste la ironía!!!
> 
> El artículo está bueno, pero, ¿no es de mucho vuelo para lo que se está discutiendo?.
> 
> ...



La ironía y yo  nos llevamos bien.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 24, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​Opera lo abre
> IE lo abre
> Chrome lo abre
> El del Zorro no se , no lo tengo instalado
> ...




El zorro, *lo baja sin preguntar*.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2015)

Este PDF´s no tiene nada que ver con el tema 

Pero momentaneamente no se me ocurrió donde meterlos.

Respuestas Guarangas: Favor abstenerse.​


----------

